# How to quit my job?



## lissalove (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm presently working for a hotel as a clerk. I have a job interview tomorrow and i'm pretty sure the job will be mine and I will definitely consider to take the job if it is offered to me. How should I go about quitting my job? This is a small company with less than 20 employees and we have only one person to answer to. Should I just leave my manager a general note or a letter?


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 6, 2007)

i think u should just say that something better has come up and ur taking it. im sure they will understand


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 6, 2007)

a simple letter should suffice. i loved the look on my old bosses face as he read it. i dont think you even need to tell them verbally


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

I am old school with this situation.

Find out how much notice you must give to your present employer. Contact the labour board to get this info.

If it is one week or two weeks, honour it.

During the interview, I assume you will tell your potential employer that you are currently employed. They will know that you can't start immediately.

The potential employer is going to contact your present employer and want to know what kind of worker you are.

If you feel that the interview went well, make sure your boss is aware of the situation and that they will be asked to give a reference.

Before you leave, get a letter of reference on the letter head of the company.

You can always write it up and have your boss sign it.

One last thing, never ever burn a bridge when it comes to employment.

The employer will not have anything positive to say about you.

And in the world of business, you never know who knows who, and how people are connected.

Good luck with the job interview.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 6, 2007)

You should write a letter to your employer giving a 2 week notice. That is usually the most courteous and appropriate thing to do in that situation. Also tell your new employer that you will not be able to start for 2 weeks because you need to finish out your other job.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am old school with this situation.
Find out how much notice you must give to your present employer. Contact the labour board to get this info.

If it is one week or two weeks, honour it.

During the interview, I assume you will tell your potential employer that you are currently employed. They will know that you can't start immediately.

The potential employer is going to contact your present employer and want to know what kind of worker you are.

If you feel that the interview went well, make sure your boss is aware of the situation and that they will be asked to give a reference.

Before you leave, get a letter of reference on the letter head of the company.

You can always write it up and have your boss sign it.

One last thing, never ever burn a bridge when it comes to employment.

The employer will not have anything positive to say about you.

And in the world of business, you never know who knows who, and how people are connected.

Good luck with the job interview.

ditto!!! Makes you look alot more professional, you never know when you may need your old boss as a reference and you dont want to look bad.


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am old school with this situation.
Find out how much notice you must give to your present employer. Contact the labour board to get this info.

If it is one week or two weeks, honour it.

During the interview, I assume you will tell your potential employer that you are currently employed. They will know that you can't start immediately.

The potential employer is going to contact your present employer and want to know what kind of worker you are.

If you feel that the interview went well, make sure your boss is aware of the situation and that they will be asked to give a reference.

Before you leave, get a letter of reference on the letter head of the company.

You can always write it up and have your boss sign it.

One last thing, never ever burn a bridge when it comes to employment.

The employer will not have anything positive to say about you.

And in the world of business, you never know who knows who, and how people are connected.

Good luck with the job interview.

i agree with carolyn &amp; april


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 6, 2007)

I usually just give them a 2 weeks notice.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think u should just say that something better has come up and ur taking it. im sure they will understand I totally wouldn't do this. It sounds like the easiest course, but if you want to use them as a reference, you should properly give them at least two weeks notice that you are resigning from your position. Do it by writing a very nice letter (even if you hate working there). It is best not to burn bridges like Carol said. Good luck!


----------



## Nox (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am old school with this situation.
Find out how much notice you must give to your present employer. Contact the labour board to get this info.

If it is one week or two weeks, honour it.

During the interview, I assume you will tell your potential employer that you are currently employed. They will know that you can't start immediately.

The potential employer is going to contact your present employer and want to know what kind of worker you are.

If you feel that the interview went well, make sure your boss is aware of the situation and that they will be asked to give a reference.

Before you leave, get a letter of reference on the letter head of the company.

You can always write it up and have your boss sign it.

One last thing, never ever burn a bridge when it comes to employment.

The employer will not have anything positive to say about you.

And in the world of business, you never know who knows who, and how people are connected.

Good luck with the job interview.

Yes!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 6, 2007)

Give me your job! I really need one. lol Honestly this is a toughy its hard to quit sometimes.


----------



## lissalove (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responses. I did get the job. It's not required that I give a 2 week notice but I felt it was fair. I'm working third shift and it has really taken over my life in every aspect including my health. My manager hasn't been fair to me at all and i'm basically the only one that can work this position as of right now. I'm very unhappy in this situation. My manager has lied to me from the start about the pay and everything and I got stuck with this job because of car problems and am in the process of fixing it. It's going to be really hard to work these last 2 weeks..I haven't wrote my letter yet but now i'm wondering if I should just finish the week out instead??? lol Ughhh i just hate this


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am old school with this situation.
Find out how much notice you must give to your present employer. Contact the labour board to get this info.

If it is one week or two weeks, honour it.

During the interview, I assume you will tell your potential employer that you are currently employed. They will know that you can't start immediately.

The potential employer is going to contact your present employer and want to know what kind of worker you are.

If you feel that the interview went well, make sure your boss is aware of the situation and that they will be asked to give a reference.

Before you leave, get a letter of reference on the letter head of the company.

You can always write it up and have your boss sign it.

One last thing, never ever burn a bridge when it comes to employment.

The employer will not have anything positive to say about you.

And in the world of business, you never know who knows who, and how people are connected.

Good luck with the job interview.

As usual, Carolyn is right on the money! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lissalove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for all of the responses. I did get the job. It's not required that I give a 2 week notice but I felt it was fair. I'm working third shift and it has really taken over my life in every aspect including my health. My manager hasn't been fair to me at all and i'm basically the only one that can work this position as of right now. I'm very unhappy in this situation. My manager has lied to me from the start about the pay and everything and I got stuck with this job because of car problems and am in the process of fixing it. It's going to be really hard to work these last 2 weeks..I haven't wrote my letter yet but now i'm wondering if I should just finish the week out instead??? lol Ughhh i just hate this




If it's not required that you give a two weeks notice, I think finishing the week should be great especially considering you don't even have to do that.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2007)

congrats on getting the job.


----------



## lissalove (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you. I'm very excited!



I just wrote my letter of resignation with my notice and decided to give only 1 weeks' notice. I feel that is good enough. Wish me well for a smooth last week. I'm not looking forward to dealing with my manager.. he's not good to deal with hehe. Thank all of you for your responses..it has helped me to figure out what to do about this situation.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2007)

ugh I hate leaving jobs. I'm so bad at it, and Im only a casual employee, lol.

Congrats on your new job. I hope everything works out, and I think giving 1 weeks notice, considering the situation was the right thing to do


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Lissa,

Don't forget to get a reference letter before you go. The reason you get a letter is you may need a reference from this employer in the future. However, you might not be able to locate him or he may not give you a stellar report if he doesn't remember how well you worked.

This way, you can just show potential employers the reference letter during the interview, rather than keeping in touch with him (employer) everytime you need a reference.

Type a two paragraph letter that outline's your position, title, responsibilities and 5-6 of your great qualities.

Make sure you use company letterhead and the employer's positon is correct.

Make 2 copies and give one to the employer, and have him sign the original.

Keep one copy in safe keeping and the original in your resume portfolio.

Hope the last week goes by quickly and here's to better days ahead!


----------



## lissalove (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you Carolyn!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 8, 2007)

I think you should give them your two weeks' notice and thank them for the opportunity (regardless how you feel about them). Remember, they are a reference you can use if you leave in good terms. Besides, you haven't officially signed papers, so until that happens, anything can happen. Be on the safe side.


----------

